# Who has the most 1 stars



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Who takes the least b.s. from pax?

I only have 3 so I'm really slacking.

How many 1 stars does everyone have?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Easy: we all love Uber, so Uber has the most 1 stars of all time!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just earned #5. I figured it was coming because I just had one drop off. Every single time one drops off, I get a replacement one🤷🏼


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm down to just the one. Some college girl pinged me to get to class, and she knew full well she was already late and traffic was completely gridlocked. But upon reflection, this does all sound like my fault. Bad ant!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm up to 6 on Uber. 

Stand your ground and never take shit from passengers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm currently at 3, but I've had a few drop off.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve got 3


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

9.....and earned every one them!


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

i dont think anyone can beat mine


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How does one get ten ones? Gotta be a story there.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

the only thing , I can tell you is , dont want no BS from pax . straight from point A to B.

I have been driving over 2 years now . and everything seems to work fine and the ratings does not matter to me .
i have the same rating for almost a year now.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

massey said:


> i dont think anyone can beat mine


Heh, last Halloween I was at 12. I've since lost 3 of those


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Only have 4. Looks like I need to step up my game.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The most ones wins a cookie? 🙄


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Im carrying 2 right now but overall I think I have 5 or 6


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Amazingly, I'm at 0 now. I'm usually between 2 and 5, no drive thrus, 3 minute max stop. I have even left with anchor stuff in the car and returned later to get lost item fee. Just luck I haven't run into any paxholes lately.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 9.....and earned every one them!


Excellent! &#128077;



Homie G said:


> Who takes the least b.s. from pax?
> 
> I only have 3 so I'm really slacking.
> 
> How many 1 stars does everyone have?


Five and damn proud of them!


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't have *any* 1-stars (at the moment), but I should get a badge 
for having two *2-stars. *Does anyone else have 2 or more 2-stars?
They are scarce, ya' know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ping.Me.More said:


> I don't have *any* 1-stars (at the moment), but I should get a badge
> for having two *2-stars. *Does anyone else have 2 or more 2-stars?
> They are scarce, ya' know.


Yup. Four 2☆s

Whoop, Whoop


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> I don't have *any* 1-stars (at the moment), but I should get a badge
> for having two *2-stars. *Does anyone else have 2 or more 2-stars?
> They are scarce, ya' know.


Wow.

Now that is an elite club right there


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I'm up to 6 on Uber.
> 
> Stand your ground and never take shit from passengers.


We a tie


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Carrying 1 now, but was at 4 at one time ... doesn’t matter to me


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't get the 4 *'s. You either sucked or you didn't :coolio:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kgauthier said:


> I don't get the 4 *'s. You either sucked or you didn't :coolio:


Quite a few folks think four is a decent rating. They have no clue a four fires you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

massey said:


> i dont think anyone can beat mine


Is it safe to assume this driver did?

I don't understand why his rating was so low, he had a nice car (slight smell, I wouldn't say it's bad and I do have a sensitive nose) and he was mean to the stupid car that did this road block but was nice to me.

tipped him in cash.

first time I actually rated a driver (usually I leave it blank) and yes, five stars.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Who takes the least b.s. from pax?
> 
> I only have 3 so I'm really slacking.
> 
> How many 1 stars does everyone have?


this is a contest I don't wanna win &#128514;


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is it safe to assume this driver did?
> 
> I don't understand why his rating was so low, he had a nice car (slight smell, I wouldn't say it's bad and I do have a sensitive nose) and he was mean to the stupid car that did this road block but was nice to me.
> 
> ...


nobody cares about ratings as long you are above 4.6


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

massey said:


> nobody cares about ratings as long you are above 4.6


I agree except for some pple are obsessed. There's a whole thread of just UP score

&#128569;&#128569;


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I agree except for some pple are obsessed. There's a whole thread of just UP score
> 
> &#128569;&#128569;


it is not the low rating , that i am worried about
it is the false accusation from pax that gets you deactivated , regardless of your high rating.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

More importantly. Who has the most 2 stars.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> The most ones wins a cookie? &#128580;


Cookie?

This ain't the Tash Ma Hall


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> How does one get ten ones? Gotta be a story there.


I almost always have 10. Just dropped to 8. Waiting for the replacement now.

Like op, my average hasn't changed in 2 years.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I have 3 1's, earned #3 last night. Picked up 2 drunk ****** frat boys from downtown asked to stop @ 7/11, I said no problem then took off as soon as they got out. That's usually how I get them, one time I took off with an anchor if they wanted it back I would have happily returned it for the $15 fee.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

1.
***** wanted me to wait for her to complete grocery shopping. Ain't gonna happen princess.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber has the most 1 stars. https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.uber.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> I almost always have 10.


you must know the reason(s). must be a habit. Spill


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Homie G said:


> Who takes the least b.s. from pax?
> 
> I only have 3 so I'm really slacking.
> 
> How many 1 stars does everyone have?


At one point I accumulated 7 one stars, that was when I would make pick ups at the Walmart's, suffice it to say that I learned never to pickup from Walmart ever again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just got my 6th! 😅😅
30 mins fresh 😎🥳

If I wasn't getting paid $30 to go 4 miles I would have kicked their ****ing asses out! January is a rough month. I would have got one starred either way. So I figured taking the $30 with the one star was the best option🤷🏼

I'll just say this. Any X driver that is thinking about getting an XL vehicle, DONT DO IT!!! Lil bastards


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

2 last one was yesterday guy has a stop with round trip back to house total 2 miles. Says just going to get cigs. And liquor store. Be 3 mins. He going into cig store out in one minute. Next liguor 5 mins comes out goes into deli .I text him tell him have to leave in one minute. 5 minutes later still not out I end ride .he 1stars me and tells Uber I never picked him up.sp I tell Uber if I didn't pick him up and go to store then why is he taking and Uber back home. They gave me my money back


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Homie G said:


> Who takes the least b.s. from pax?
> 
> I only have 3 so I'm really slacking.
> 
> How many 1 stars does everyone have?


At one point I had 11. I only have 4 now


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> 2 last one was yesterday guy has a stop with round trip back to house total 2 miles. Says just going to get cigs. And liquor store. Be 3 mins. He going into cig store out in one minute. Next liguor 5 mins comes out goes into deli .I text him tell him have to leave in one minute. 5 minutes later still not out I end ride .he 1stars me and tells Uber I never picked him up.sp I tell Uber if I didn't pick him up and go to store then why is he taking and Uber back home. They gave me my money back


Stops are now my #1 issue with Uber. And what will eventually deactivate me. Have lost all patience.

Literally refusing most of them and 100% of "shopping" stops. Used to end the ride at the first stop and of course get one ☆. Now, am refusing the ride altogether w/o cancel.

Am a 4.87, with 5 1☆s. Low for me. Have learned to work around, or deal with, everything else. But, stops are insulting. Multiple stops a nightmare.

If Uber would just figure this out, would be in for the long haul. Strictly part time, supplemental income only; but, still keeping it going.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber should charge pax .50 or $1.00 per minute for stops. Then you'll see how fast they end them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Uber should charge pax .50 or $1.00 per minute for stops. Then you'll see how fast they end them.


Excellent idea. And they could still give the pax the three minute timer and I'd be okay. Even five minutes. Then $1/minute up to a specified maximum.

Right now it's infinite. Also, a primary reason I turn the app off in certain areas. They would actually improve service for their stable, and consistent, customers.

They're encouraging, and fueling, abuse currently.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> 2 last one was yesterday guy has a stop with round trip back to house total 2 miles. Says just going to get cigs. And liquor store. Be 3 mins. He going into cig store out in one minute. Next liguor 5 mins comes out goes into deli .I text him tell him have to leave in one minute. 5 minutes later still not out I end ride .he 1stars me and tells Uber I never picked him up.sp I tell Uber if I didn't pick him up and go to store then why is he taking and Uber back home. They gave me my money back


That's the problem with stops... Uber's site says to keep stops UNDER 3 minutes... Lyft's site is less specific, but basically says be courteous of the driver's time and come to an agreement first. It's dumb to be downrated over following their guidelines, but if they want to be a dick about it they can.

Does Uber and Lyft tell the passengers to keep stops short? I've never made a stop as a passenger, so I'm not sure.

Sometimes it works out... The other day I took an older woman to the store and she was literally out in 1 min 30 seconds and then gave me a $5 tip.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

massey said:


> i dont think anyone can beat mine


And no recent feedback. WOW!!!!!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

In a year and a half and 3800 rides I've never had any feed back on less than 5 🌟 on 5 🌟 I've gotten several hundred good feed back


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> More importantly. Who has the most 2 stars.
> View attachment 406941


Damn now that... Is impressive as hell... I'm still actively seeking my 1st 2 &#127775;....I will have it!!!



islanddriver said:


> In a year and a half and 3800 rides I've never had any feed back on less than 5 &#127775; on 5 &#127775; I've gotten several hundred good feed back


I call bs.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Damn now that... Is impressive as hell... I'm still actively seeking my 1st 2 &#127775;....I will have it!!!
> 
> 
> I call bs.


Sorry you think it's BS but I get 4,3,1 &#127775; and never why.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Damn now that... Is impressive as hell... I'm still actively seeking my 1st 2 &#127775;....I will have it!!!
> 
> 
> I call bs.


I have had Robo feedback several times on 2700 rides.


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

I got 23 1* couldn't care less

no drinking
No eating
Only a2b and when they say to me

I will rate you5*.I say them to can you tell where I can cash out these stars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lookingaround said:


> I got 23 1* couldn't care less
> 
> no drinking
> No eating
> ...


How can you have 23 one Stars and still have a 4.97? Where is a screenshot of your actual ratings page?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

41% cancel rate? gosh, I hope you get nasty grams from Uber.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Lookingaround said:


> I got 23 1* couldn't care less
> 
> no drinking
> No eating
> ...


BS can't have a 4.97 with 23 1 &#127775;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

one wonder what one does to achieve 23 1*s. Seems somebody is aiming for bad service?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Over the course of almost 12K rides I've probably gotten 20 or so 1 stars. It's the natural byproduct of telling people no.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

note to self: never tell pax no.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> note to self: never tell pax no.


And drivers like you are the exact reason why passengers one star us for saying no. By drivers not following the rules/laws, only condones the passengers Behavior. Making it twice as hard on the drivers who do say no. It's already bad enough dealing with the passengers who want us to break the rules or laws but it's even more difficult when other drivers that allowed them to get away with it. If all the drivers were consistent, it would make all of our jobs a lot easier


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> note to self: never tell pax no.


Shyt.... I'm telling them no on the daily.... No one's gonna disrespect, abuse, or misuse me or my car . . Unless she's hot like maybe a 8-9 and has had a recent health check-up that is...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> disrespect, abuse, or misuse me or my car


maybe the variable isn't your pax....it's YOU. My pax all behave; no issues. Hum.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> maybe the variable isn't your pax....it's YOU. My pax all behave; no issues. Hum.


Because at 12 years old they haven't learned to act a total fool or make false accusations yet???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Because at 12 years old


I really have no words.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> maybe the variable isn't your pax....it's YOU. My pax all behave; no issues. Hum.












I know we've all heard it before. How you never have any issues with your passengers and they are all perfect. Either you don't drive rideshare, you're a shill, or they do in fact walk all over you and your vehicle. Those are the only three possible options


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> . Either you don't drive rideshare, you're a shill, or they do in fact walk all over you and your vehicle.


Maybe all 4, huh? -o: Proved I do RS. Both sides of praising or not Uber. Never had a pax issue, or problem that I couldn't handle. No pax has made any requests that 'walked' all over me. and all pax love my ride. I'm a contrarian ok? Or so I'm told here. I own that shyte.

Next¿


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> . My pax all behave; no issues. Hum.


All behave no issues . . . 


SHalester said:


> Never had a pax issue, or problem that I couldn't handle


Never had an issue or problem that I couldn't handle&#129300;

Well which is it??

I mean if we're going off of the number of passengers we've had that we have felt we can't handle, I guess I can officially say I've had no problem passengers too&#128517;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well which is it??


you need help with issue and problem? :smiles: And issue is pax wants something. Driver has choice to do it or not do it or say yes or no. I have satisfied anything my pax has wanted, tho rarely does a pax want something besides point A to point B. A few wanted a different route than nav; fine, no problem. A few have kinda put in wrong destination address; fine, just tell me where you want to go. etc etc
A problem would be you told the pax NO to something they want and an argument begins. Has never happened. Even with the priest who discovered I was an agnostic. Even with the Trump supporter that found out I wasn't exactly a Trump supporter.

Never had any pax exceed my ability to tolerate to the point I kicked them to the curb or refused ride. I worked in a real job for over 30yrs as a manager I have tolerance and know how to mitigate. I have eyed balled the ETA to know when I"d be able to get rid of a pax. The pax who just had a smoke and was an excited chatter is prime example of my tolerance beginning to ebb. Made it through it and that was that.

The type of pax really depends on the area. My prime area is my own burb, at least the pickups. The biggest factor is my shift is like 10am-2pm for uber and 2:30p-4:30p for another RS gig. NO nights, no weekends. perfect. Upper middle class mixed in with middle class and some just below middle class ie below market rent apt units. Pretty good mix, pretty good pax.

Anything else I can help you with today? :inlove:


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> 2 last one was yesterday guy has a stop with round trip back to house total 2 miles. Says just going to get cigs. And liquor store. Be 3 mins. He going into cig store out in one minute. Next liguor 5 mins comes out goes into deli .I text him tell him have to leave in one minute. 5 minutes later still not out I end ride .he 1stars me and tells Uber I never picked him up.sp I tell Uber if I didn't pick him up and go to store then why is he taking and Uber back home. They gave me my money back


Wow. This is a feat to be impressed by. Uber sided with you.

Hats off to you my friend. Superb job.


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> How can you have 23 one Stars and still have a 4.97? Where is a screenshot of your actual ratings page?


I thought you meant overall. Currently I'm sitting 7 and add today's 1


SHalester said:


> 41% cancel rate? gosh, I hope you get nasty grams from Uber.


nothing will happen. if uber Eta says 2 mins and Waze says 5 mins guess what I cancel. If I arrive pax not ready I cancel. Friday and sat night if they stumble cancel - aux cord - I stop the car tell them they can walk the rest.
They're paying £1 per mile they should be happy I turned up.
In London we don't care about ratings


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lookingaround said:


> In London we don't care about ratings


or anything resembling customer service. Kinda wonder if you **** about RS before applying?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> or anything resembling customer service. Kinda wonder if you **** about RS before applying?


Did the passengers think about being decent human beings before they signed up to utilize the service? If they possess the traits of being a decent human being, they'd have common courtesy manners and respect. therefore they would not get cancelled on or need to be kicked out


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Did the passengers think about being decent human beings


U speak of what percent if the 3-5 million US rides per day? I'm sorry ur pax sux. &#128579;


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

so 12 takes it?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

massey said:


> nobody cares about ratings as long you are above 4.6


4.6 is a shitty rating. I'd cancel if a driver was assigned to me with a 4.6. Passengers with a 4.6 are not worth taking either.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

Cut said:


> 4.6 is a shitty rating. I'd cancel if a driver was assigned to me with a 4.6. Passengers with a 4.6 are not worth taking either.


that is not true at all 
i have picked up some low rated pax who were great people and tipped 
and some high rated pax with full of sh** so you cant judge a book by its cover


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Until I read this thread, I thought I won for number of 1 ⭐. My last one came on my last day.

What's weird is I can still login into the app, and the rider who made a false accusation gave me my very first Service Quality that no longer shows.

I'd like to think of myself as the big winner because I'm done with Uber. &#128525;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm more in the running for 2*


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

massey said:


> that is not true at all
> i have picked up some low rated pax who were great people and tipped
> and some high rated pax with full of sh** so you cant judge a book by its cover


I still avoid them because there must have been something wrong during their previous trips. My last 4.6X passenger was a nice guy, but he was smelly and dirty. I had to take a minute to wipe down the seat and floor.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

massey said:


> that is not true at all
> i have picked up some low rated pax who were great people and tipped
> and some high rated pax with full of sh** *so you cant judge a book by its cover*


So true..

All pax are bipolar.

But so am I. Or We. Or Myself. Or Us. errrr. I'll quit now


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> We a tie
> 
> View attachment 406862


I got 5 right now


----------



## Eyes Of The World (Dec 6, 2019)

Got two 1s in 3 rides tonight. After 4300 uber rides and almost 1200 Lyfts I think I got it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I usually only have one or two 1 star ratings. Had three at one time, however Uber removed two of them as they were from a scamming from a scamming PAX. 

I have two 2 Stars right now, have never been lucky enough to get three 2 stars at one time.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I now have 4 1 🌟 and I know from one guy. A few weeks ago I picked him up cigarette store liquor store both next door to one another I've taken him a few times .round trip from his house total 1 mile. The last time he spent 10 mins in cigarette store I text him no answer. The then comes out waves .and go to the deli after 5 more minutes I cancel and leave. Give him 1 star with in 5 mins Uber tellse he said never took Trip and there taking money away .and I get 1 star. I contact Uber tell them my story 3 hours later I get myoney Bach. And then another one star 2 days later another 1 star ,3 days later another 1 star .over several month I've taken him. Several time. Looks like he's changing all his ratings of me every few days. How did you get Uber to that away your 1 🌟 s


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> I now have 4 1 &#127775; and I know from one guy. A few weeks ago I picked him up cigarette store liquor store both next door to one another I've taken him a few times .round trip from his house total 1 mile. The last time he spent 10 mins in cigarette store I text him no answer. The then comes out waves .and go to the deli after 5 more minutes I cancel and leave. Give him 1 star with in 5 mins Uber tellse he said never took Trip and there taking money away .and I get 1 star. I contact Uber tell them my story 3 hours later I get myoney Bach. And then another one star 2 days later another 1 star ,3 days later another 1 star .over several month I've taken him. Several time. Looks like he's changing all his ratings of me every few days. How did you get Uber to that away your 1 &#127775; s


Sounds like you need to request to be unmatched from him.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I have 3000 after 4 years dont know how updated it is, with 11,300 trips started full time 2 years ago.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Sounds like you need to request to be unmatched from him.


I did and they did not match me. But they can still go back and change their previous ratings for months.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Almost up to double digit one stars..... 
I got two one stars the other day in retaliation. Both riders had horrible body odor. One of them made me nauseous! I one starred both of them. Screw it! They both stunk!


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve been stuck on 3 since nov.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Two 2 star
Four 1 star


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lots of three 1-stars, how odd. Me three!


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person. 
I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

eazycc said:


> People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person.
> I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.
> View attachment 416050


Impressive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

eazycc said:


> People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person.
> I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.
> View attachment 416050











My friends and fellow drivers suspect my rating is like that. LOL


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

eazycc said:


> People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person.
> I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.
> View attachment 416050


You must have run out of Fs to give.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

^Yup. Most of those were because I refused to double park in a busy street.


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

Okay this month my rating has crashed


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

eazycc said:


> People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person.
> I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.
> View attachment 416050


Nobody hates you.

Gotta respect a driver that takes no BS &#128077;

Looks like you got this wrapped up with the *19.*

Anyone else with an active account top that?


----------



## Saturn03 (Feb 9, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Stops are now my #1 issue with Uber. And what will eventually deactivate me. Have lost all patience.


I actually don't mind stopping if its a good fare but if its just a short $5 trip, yeah its super annoying, because as we all know, time is money.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

eazycc said:


> People hate me apparently, or I'm a very polarizing person.
> I just want 4.85 so I can start giving Comfort rides.
> View attachment 416050


Good work. I've been driving 3 weeks and I have 4 one stars thus far. My goal is to beat your 19 in record time.


----------

